# What is this critter?



## Rick (Jun 22, 2007)

These suddenly showed up in my cricket enclosure..


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wild and weird. Perhaps some kind of millipede?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like a green lacwing larva but i'm not positive.


----------



## Orin (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a larva of a beetle (such as a larder or museum beetle), it eats the dead cricket bodies. It should be easy to tell which beetle species with an adult but there are a number of species with similar looking grubs.


----------



## Asa (Jun 23, 2007)

Know how it got in there? :lol:


----------



## Orin (Jun 23, 2007)

They come with the crickets, I've seen cadelle larvae, phorids, mites, grain beetles and various pests arrive in cricket boxes -sometimes in plague (I haven't brought any new crickets home in years for that reason). The larvae is probably from the Dermestes genus from the size but could be something else.


----------



## Kriss (Jun 24, 2007)

Every time I buy Crix these little guys are in there (or something similar) two or three at a time.

As said they clean up the crix mess. Clever really.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2007)

I've had this batch of crickets for awhile now and just now saw these things. Never had them in any cricket batches before.

They crawl around like millipedes.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 24, 2007)

im with orin we get them alot in livefood over in england, they are used by breeders do keep the cricket enclosures clean as they eat dead and dying crix, probably just eggs when they came in with you crix by the looks of it it will be a beetle soon


----------



## colddigger (Jun 27, 2007)

i got one those in my cricket container, i was wondering what it was,

now i know.


----------

